# [SOLVED]newroot failed:invalid argument

## perepeczko

Witam

pierwszy start i juz problem

Zainstalowalem gentoo z kde na pokladzie,architekturą 64bit

Mój grub

```

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo [/quote]

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-3.2.1 root=/dev/sdc2 ro vga=791
```

Mój fstab

```

/dev/sdc3   none        swap    sw                            0 0

/dev/sdc2   /              ext4    defaults                      0 1

/dev/sdc1   /boot        ext3    defaults                      1 2

proc          /proc         proc    defaults                      0 0

shm          /dev/shm   tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0
```

podobno ważny wpis w .config:

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

   Generic Driver Options  ---> 

      [*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev  

      [*]   Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs
```

i pierwszy błąd podczas startu:

```
mount: mounting /dev/sdc2 on newroot failed: invalid argument
```

potem poczytałem google i po poprawce .configu (skompilowalem ata_piix na stałe):

```
could not find the root block device
```

i cos o enter shell i "q" ale nie spisałem tego przed wyjsciem do pracy z ktorej to piszę.

Co powoduje że system nie może odnaleśc partycji z root? bo chyba to oznacza ten drugi komunikat.Last edited by perepeczko on Mon Jun 25, 2012 4:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Te bledy wygladaja jak z initramfs a w Twoim configu gruba nie widze nic takiego jak initramfs, nie trzyma sie to kupy.

----------

## perepeczko

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Te bledy wygladaja jak z initramfs a w Twoim configu gruba nie widze nic takiego jak initramfs, nie trzyma sie to kupy.

 

jest taka mozliwośc,mialem kernela z genkernel,ale czytajac że to nieszczegolnie szczesliwy sposob kompilacji,postanowilem sprobować samodzielnego postawienia kernela,.config jest z kernel-seeds troche podtrasowany.Wykorzystałem initramfs z tegoz genkernela dopisując do pozycji w grub do dopiero co skompilowanego swojego kernela,prawdopodobnie nie zahashowalem tego i moze i masz racje ze jak te initramfs wywale z grub to bedzie wszystko OK.

Wykorzystalem initramfs genkernela bo prawde powiedziawszy nie wiedziałem co z tym zrobić,a na forum nie podałem bo do tej chwili myslalerm ze jak wyżej,zostalo to zahashowane  :Smile: 

Edit

faktycznie wystarczyło pozycje initramfs zahashować,dzieki SlashBeast

----------

